# First EOS 5D Mark IV Leak?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 8, 2016)

```
<strong>*UPDATE 2*</strong></p>
<p>The instagram post has been removed.</p>
<p>We’re also pretty confident that the lens on the camera is a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/new-ef-24-105-f4l-is-replacement-coming-with-5d-mark-iv-cr3/">replacement for the EF 24-105 f/4L IS</a>.</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*</strong></p>
<p>Here’s the reported “leak” of the EOS 5D Mark IV as claimed by Levi Siver. I’m not sure about this one, as I think we’re still a bit early for the “official” leaks that we saw with the EOS 5D Mark III launch.</p>
<p>IA forum member pointed out the lens hood of the attached lens and that they couldn’t identify it. We do know the soon-to-be-announced EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III has a new lens hood, the EW-88D.</p>
<div id="attachment_25982" style="width: 637px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/canon-levi-siver-1024x939.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-25982" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/canon-levi-siver-1024x939-627x575.jpg" alt="From the @levi_siver instagram account" width="627" height="575" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/canon-levi-siver-1024x939-627x575.jpg 627w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/canon-levi-siver-1024x939-768x704.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/canon-levi-siver-1024x939.jpg 1024w" sizes="(max-width: 627px) 100vw, 627px" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">From the @levi_siver instagram account</p></div>
<p><script src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js" async="" defer="defer"></script></p>
<p><strong>*Original Post*</strong></p>
<p>I’m currently on a game drive in northern Uganda, but I figure is pass on what is claimed to be the first picture leak of the upcoming EOS 5D Mark IV.</p>
<p>You can<a href="http://www.eoshd.com/2016/06/5d-mark-iv-tested-red-bull-sponsored-surfer/"> read about it at EOSHD</a>.</p>
<p>We know the EOS 5D Mark IV will be announced in August, with delivery coming soon after.</p>
<p>I have a few things about the camera that I’ll be publishing soon.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't recognize that lens hood.


----------



## plam_1980 (Jun 8, 2016)

That guy is very brave, not being afraid of NDA


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 8, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Is there a camera there that can be recognized?


+1
I thought I had good eyes but from this picture I can only tell that there are Canon cameras. 
But I cannot recognize any detail...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 8, 2016)

plam_1980 said:


> That guy is very brave, not being afraid of NDA


Controlled leak done to generate hype before release.


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 8, 2016)

A 5D4, for sports too?


----------



## pwp (Jun 8, 2016)

Yawn...wake me up when there is something with a genuine ring about it. 
This attempt at 5D4 hype is straight mush.

-pw


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 8, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> A 5D4, for sports too?


When you take a look at that rig it's video time. So 4k shooting, I suppose.

And yeah! Even with a 5D3 you can make decent sports pictures, at least I could  . A 1DX2 machine gun is better, of course.


----------



## Diltiazem (Jun 8, 2016)

I think this one. 

http://media.gettyimages.com/photos/japanese-photographer-uses-a-soundproof-box-to-muffle-the-sound-of-picture-id534261020


----------



## tallrob (Jun 8, 2016)

Love the competing hand gestures. "Peace!" "No, Hang Ten, dude!"


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2016)

Canon is so careful about leaks that they ban photographers from future looks at new models or business. Its possible that a group of people don't care, but Canon has a long memory. 

DPR once accidentally released info on a new 1D series model, and were locked out from previewing new 1 series models for years, in spite of being the #1 online photography site.

Normally, only highly respected and careful photographers are allowed a peek at a new model, and then, they are closely monitored by Canon.


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 8, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> DPR once accidentally released info on a new 1D series model, and were locked out from previewing new 1 series models for years, in spite of being the #1 online photography site.



Ohhhhh now that could explain a lot...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 8, 2016)

More likely a false lead cannot image Canon allowing this to be leaked and they would have staff in attendance overseeing whats being shot as Nikon did when Jeremy Walker did a shoot in Scotland on the Nikon Df before its launch. Similarly when David Noton did a piece in South Africa on the Canon 5DS.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 8, 2016)

Diltiazem said:


> I think this one.
> 
> http://media.gettyimages.com/photos/japanese-photographer-uses-a-soundproof-box-to-muffle-the-sound-of-picture-id534261020



That's Kodak realising their marketing mistake regards digital making a reappearance with their updated Box Brownie. 
The pocket version.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 8, 2016)

pwp said:


> Yawn...wake me up when there is something with a genuine ring about it.
> This attempt at 5D4 hype is straight mush.
> 
> -pw



Agreed, nothing to even see here. Just trying to get everyone riled up a bit.


----------



## zim (Jun 8, 2016)

I can't even tell if it's a Canon, looks more like a Pentax 

Actually I can just about imagine I can see a mirror box bump like the 1DX2 has ;D


----------



## Diko (Jun 8, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > That guy is very brave, not being afraid of NDA
> ...


 +1



Maximilian said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a camera there that can be recognized?
> ...



I _think_ I see the wifi bump well recognized from the 1Dx2. And it's aint any other smaller camera than the well known 5D serires, so IMO it's 5D M4 for real.

And _f*.ck_ the hood! Why even bother discussing such a stupid detail?


----------



## unfocused (Jun 8, 2016)

You guys need to look closer. It's obvious it has a 24 mp sensor, shoots 7 fps, has one SD and one CFast slot and does 4K. Looks like the dynamic range at base ISO has improved a little, but no change in high ISO performance.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 8, 2016)

Controlled leaks with Canon are a slippery slope as they have evaluators under NDA all over the globe. Making exceptions for one dude might imply to others that the cat is out of the bag and they can similarly make mischief like this.

I'm more of the belief -- however small/insignificant this leak may turn out to be -- that a minor internet celebrity with a host of sponsor tags on his IG feed wanted to 'first' the world and did something he shouldn't.

It's also quite possible that the photography crew he was with were the ones under NDA and he was just the subject of their shoot. Shame on them for letting this out in that case -- that's on them.

So my money's sitting firmly on the 'legal action imminent' or 'he doesn't actually have a 5D4 and he completely made this up for likes/hits/views' than this having been approved by Canon in advance.

- A


----------



## weixing (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi,
This is an example why you need to push 5 stop in post, right?? Ha ha ha ;D ;D 

Have a nice day.


----------



## sigh (Jun 8, 2016)

The EOSHD article says Levi was asked in the comments on the instagram post whether it was the 5D Mark IV and he confirmed it was...


----------



## wunderpink (Jun 8, 2016)

So what information does this post give us besides that the 5D mark IV will be black and have a canon logo on it?


----------



## unfocused (Jun 8, 2016)

wunderpink said:


> So what information does this post give us besides that the 5D mark IV will be black and have a canon logo on it?



At least one of the promotional videos will have footage of a windsurfer?


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 8, 2016)

unfocused said:


> wunderpink said:
> 
> 
> > So what information does this post give us besides that the 5D mark IV will be black and have a canon logo on it?
> ...



Also, that Tony Northrup was (predictably) incorrect with his completely different camera than what everyone has been expecting 2017 prediction:

https://youtu.be/qDvul84wues?t=9m18s

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 8, 2016)

(on the topic of https://youtu.be/qDvul84wues?t=9m18s)

What Canon camera brand-line even _has_ a 3 year cycle? The ##D line, maybe? Because the 1DX#, 5D#, 7D# line are 4+ years each.

- A


----------



## slclick (Jun 8, 2016)

Leak? I heard it would be weather sealed!


----------



## wunderpink (Jun 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > wunderpink said:
> ...



Tony Northrup's predictions in that video on the 5D mark IV were not the only ones that were more than questionable. Actually, I think that he stated many quite unlogical predictions in this video by intention. That's because he understands how social media work. This way he generates tons of comments and references to the video. This is what the Google and Facebook feed engines like and promote.


----------



## BC (Jun 8, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > That guy is very brave, not being afraid of NDA
> ...



Pretty much. Why else would Canon hand the thing out to some party bro photogs?


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 8, 2016)

BC said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > plam_1980 said:
> ...



Canon does not have a history of wielding social media to build buzz like this. Startups, Kickstarters, etc. act like this, not Canon. Canon unveils professional tools with invites, red curtains, pomp & circumstance, and so on.

I think that if Canon leaked something deliberately, _it would be good_. It would tease something. It would build interest. This 'meh' reveal screams 'NDA-violating idiot' far more than a laser-targeted dose of corporate buzz-building.

That is: _if he even has a 5D4 rig to evaluate. _ It's quite possible this guy's bright enough to know the swarm of the rumor-mongerers would drive up the hits on his IG feed if he said a new camera was in play.

- A


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 8, 2016)

Its really a non story.


----------



## RGF (Jun 8, 2016)

is showing a dark picture of the camera, which can not be identified except when confirmed by the NDA holder, with no details apparent, really an NDA violation. In other words is attempting that the camera exists a violation? Perhaps so, it is a trivial one given everything else out on this camera.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 8, 2016)

RGF said:


> is showing a dark picture of the camera, which can not be identified except when confirmed by the NDA holder, with no details apparent, really an NDA violation. In other words is attempting that the camera exists a violation? Perhaps so, it is a trivial one given everything else out on this camera.



In my line of new product development work (in fairness, not photography), NDAs preclude talking about any aspect of an unannounced product -- that it exists, the brand name, etc.

Again, I don't think it's a big deal at all so much as a curiosity of what happens to this guy. If this is indeed an NDA violation, Canon could stomp this guy (or the crew that was given the 5D4 tester) like a bug if they wanted to.

- A


----------



## unfocused (Jun 8, 2016)

RGF said:


> is showing a dark picture of the camera, which can not be identified except when confirmed by the NDA holder, with no details apparent, really an NDA violation. In other words is attempting that the camera exists a violation? Perhaps so, it is a trivial one given everything else out on this camera.



Good point. But in addition, I'm not sure why people assume the windsurfer is even under an NDA. He was most likely hired by Canon (or more likely an advertising agency employed by Canon) to perform stunts for a film crew. This is not a situation where an "Explorer of Light" has been handed a camera and told to test it out at the Superbowl. I can see that the crew might be under an NDA (and might be embarrassed about the leak), but why would the talent be under an NDA? And, as long as it isn't RedBull or another of his sponsors, why would he care? Canon needs him, he doesn't need Canon.


----------



## TeT (Jun 8, 2016)

The lens on the rig brings to mind the ef 200 2.8 L II.... ? It is not that; but dimensions look similar sans the hood which is totally different and looks like a UWA hood....


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 8, 2016)

TeT said:


> The lens on the rig brings to mind the ef 200 2.8 L II.... ? It is not that; but dimensions look similar sans the hood which is totally different and looks like a UWA hood....



That lens just looks huge for a 16-35 f/2.8. Not sure that's our new L III... 

- A


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 8, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > The lens on the rig brings to mind the ef 200 2.8 L II.... ? It is not that; but dimensions look similar sans the hood which is totally different and looks like a UWA hood....
> ...



Lens on the other camera looks like a 50mm f/1.4 IS USM to me


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 8, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > TeT said:
> ...



Quit playing games with my heart, Sporgon.

- A


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 8, 2016)

*Disclaimer*: This thread is for entertainment value only.


----------



## SeanL (Jun 8, 2016)

Ok, I believe I'm seeing something nobody has posted here.

Go look at the closeup crop of the camera on EOSHD...do you see what I see?


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 8, 2016)

SeanL said:


> Ok, I believe I'm seeing something nobody has posted here.
> 
> Go look at the closeup crop of the camera on EOSHD...do you see what I see?



Canon are testing out the Pentax K1 ?


----------



## mmeerdam (Jun 8, 2016)

SeanL said:


> Ok, I believe I'm seeing something nobody has posted here.
> 
> Go look at the closeup crop of the camera on EOSHD...do you see what I see?



something that could be a tilting screen?


----------



## scrup (Jun 8, 2016)

Tripods and full frame cameras and the best they can do is a filtered Instagram selfie.


----------



## zim (Jun 8, 2016)

SeanL said:


> Ok, I believe I'm seeing something nobody has posted here.
> 
> Go look at the closeup crop of the camera on EOSHD...do you see what I see?



The angle of the camera body to the lens looks strange, new TS


----------



## SeanL (Jun 8, 2016)

zim said:


> SeanL said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I believe I'm seeing something nobody has posted here.
> ...



Bingo.

What should we likely see at the base of the lens near the mount if that were the case?


----------



## SeanL (Jun 8, 2016)

mmeerdam said:


> SeanL said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I believe I'm seeing something nobody has posted here.
> ...



Good eye. I didn't notice that and it could be...or possibly an external screen on the rig?


----------



## mmeerdam (Jun 8, 2016)

SeanL said:


> mmeerdam said:
> 
> 
> > SeanL said:
> ...



That would be a weird place for a part of a gimbal rig or an attachment such as a screen as it would make it hard to balance the gimbal setup. I came to the conslusion It's either jpg artifact/nothing or likely a tilt screen.
Edit:
Just googled a bit, gimbal seems to be the dji ronin with the red screws and the battery shape vertically. The Ronin doesn't have anything there. Also the tiltscreen blur seems a lighter part, could be a reflective surface, It's lighter than any other black part where the sun hits.


----------



## H. Jones (Jun 8, 2016)

mmeerdam said:


> SeanL said:
> 
> 
> > mmeerdam said:
> ...



Nice find, definitely looks like an upwards-tilting display to me, kinda like the D750's rather than the 80D's. 

As a 5D3 owner, I can't really take issue with having a display like that. I once had a 60D and had no issues with the tilt screen, though I never really used it. I'm sure if the Nikon D750 has done so well for professionals on the other side it can't be that bad on the 5D. 

That said, I'm not going to be getting a 5D mark IV anytime soon and I'm not big on video, so I'm not the right audience for this. The 1DX mark II is going to be my next body purchase.


----------



## zim (Jun 8, 2016)

Looks more like a loupe or view finder attachment to me


----------



## Robert Mariani (Jun 8, 2016)

Of all the specs presumed coming, it baffles me that the camera seems to be pegged at 24MP. The Nikon D810 is 36.3 MP with DR that crushes Canon. BTW I shoot a 5D MK II for my portrait work and 5DS R for my architectural photography. 

Anything less than 36MP and this guy is switching to Sony for portrait work and PhaseOne or Hassleblad for architectural work.

From my perspective, the MK IV needs:
36-40MP
Much better DR
Better low light focusing


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 8, 2016)

Robert Mariani said:


> From my perspective, the MK IV needs:
> 36-40MP
> Much better DR
> Better low light focusing



I am highly confident you'll get one of those things.

- A


----------



## zim (Jun 8, 2016)

Robert Mariani said:


> Anything less than 36MP and this guy is switching to Sony for portrait work and PhaseOne or Hassleblad for architectural work.



;D that's funny


----------



## pwp (Jun 9, 2016)

Robert Mariani said:


> Of all the specs presumed coming, it baffles me that the camera seems to be pegged at 24MP. The Nikon D810 is 36.3 MP with DR that crushes Canon. BTW I shoot a 5D MK II for my portrait work and 5DS R for my architectural photography.
> 
> Anything less than 36MP and this guy is switching to Sony for portrait work and PhaseOne or Hassleblad for architectural work.
> 
> ...



That's what the 5DsR is there for. Those specs might fit YOUR needs but the 5DIII / IV will suit a majority of busy shooters managing huge amounts of data if it stays in the 22-24 Mp range. 

-pw


----------



## LostBoyNZ (Jun 9, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon has a long memory.



You're certainly right there. Never seen a company hold grudges as long as Canon does. Didn't happen to me personally, but a local camera store, years ago... Lol


----------



## unfocused (Jun 9, 2016)

dilbert said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Mariani said:
> ...



Reminds me of something a friend of mine who did video used to tell clients:

Fast. Cheap. Good.

You can't get all three, but you can choose which two you want.


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 9, 2016)

dilbert said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Mariani said:
> ...


You can create an arbitrarily large and demanding set of criteria, and then assert that less than 100% "is not a pass." In the end, it's just a tool: for some it will serve their needs and they will buy it; for others it will not and they won't.


----------



## MrToes (Jun 9, 2016)

*We sure do hope soon this Mark IV will be released. Hope new sensor tech is incorporated also!*


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 9, 2016)

MrToes said:


> We sure do hope soon this Mark IV will be released. Hope new sensor tech is incorporated also!


"We?"


----------



## TeT (Jun 9, 2016)

the Royal We...


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jun 9, 2016)

Mark 4, mark 5, whatever.... it matters not as Canon seem unable to get the cameras to market here in the UK, by the time I get my new Canon the competition will have cameras that get up get dressed and go out and take the shots for you!


----------



## mmeerdam (Jun 9, 2016)

Aaaaaaaaand it's gone.
Best way to make it a 'credible' leak of course.

Specs:
It looks like a 5d3, sort of
May have a wifi/gps bump
May have a tilt screen
It does video

Well it was fun while it lasted


----------



## mclaren777 (Jun 9, 2016)

Here's the original image for those who missed it...


----------



## slclick (Jun 9, 2016)

As long as it's not a CR3 for men's fashion in 2016.


----------



## sebasan (Jun 9, 2016)

It's amazing how many "Posts: 1" are changing canon for other brand.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 9, 2016)

sebasan said:


> It's amazing how many "Posts: 1" are changing canon for other brand.



They are on for the entertainment value - trying to convince themselves that it's the right move ! 

I wonder if the 5DIV will be compatible with the EVF DC-1 (or 2 perhaps). I originally though the IV might have an interchangeable head, one OVF, the other EVF, but now having used the DC-1 it's a neat application, though I wouldn't trade a good, reflex OVF for it. 

Be useful for video.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 9, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> sebasan said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how many "Posts: 1" are changing canon for other brand.
> ...



Interesting idea, but it's unlikely. If you pony up $3500 for a 5D4, you probably aren't shooting video the same way as you'd shoot stills -- stabilizers, Hoodman/Zacuto loupes on the LCD, etc. would be more likely, wouldn't they? 

Very curious to see if we actually get a tilty-flippy on the 5D4. I think it's a certainty on the 6D2, but will tilty-flippy climb the professional ladder up to the 5D line? 

- A


----------



## AdamBotond (Jun 10, 2016)

With the 5D IV being almost visible on horizon, I am curious what features would make it a reasonable upgrade for 5D mark III users. 
It is safe to say, there won't be any breakthrough in high iso capabilities. I would expect a slightly better performance than the prodecessor, similiar to 6D. ITR will be added for sure. DPAF is likely as well. No major MP increase expected, either. Wifi, GPS would be appreciated. Will those make it a reasonable upgrade over the cheaper-than-ever 5D III? I'm not sure at this point.

What do you guys expect from the upcoming 5D IV?


----------



## Act444 (Jun 10, 2016)

I was hoping for high ISO improvement, but it's clear we won't get much (if any). 

I dunno. I think that, assuming high ISO performance remains unchanged, I would not want more than 24MP or more light would be needed over the old model (in the form of higher shutter speeds). Sharpness would need to be the same or better (AA filter strength). If they can do that, slip in the new 1DX II focus system, increase the buffer capacity and put in the "modern" customization options (exp comp in M mode, new metering system, etc.) then it *may* be a worthy upgrade. We shall see though. The 5D3 gets the job done just fine.


----------



## Khufu (Jun 10, 2016)

Aye, I'm quite happy soldiering on with the 5D3... I'll quietly resent the WiFi features, assuming they're finally rocking up, but I've been doing that ever since the 6D surfaced 

To be honest I'm probably going to grab me a 6D in the next few months, regardless of what's going on in everyone else's 2016!


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 10, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping for high ISO improvement, but it's clear we won't get much (if any).
> ...



+1. I'll add that renting is also a great idea if it's a big ticket item. It's one thing to know it tests/reviews well, but it also needs to handle/interface/perform well in your hands. Only real usage can tell you that.

- A


----------



## Gorm (Jun 11, 2016)

Act444 said:


> I was hoping for high ISO improvement, but it's clear we won't get much (if any).
> 
> I dunno. I think that, assuming high ISO performance remains unchanged, I would not want more than 24MP or more light would be needed over the old model (in the form of higher shutter speeds). Sharpness would need to be the same or better (AA filter strength). If they can do that, slip in the new 1DX II focus system, increase the buffer capacity and put in the "modern" customization options (exp comp in M mode, new metering system, etc.) then it *may* be a worthy upgrade. We shall see though. The 5D3 gets the job done just fine.



exactly.

the 5D MK3 is such a great camera. i don´t see me updating for just 4K and some improvements i barely notice in every day situations.

to make me spend 3500 euro on the 5D MK4 canon has to really excite me this time. from the rumors.. i don´t see that happening. but i still hope.

i really want the 5D MK4 to be my "dream camera" but i already play with the thought of waiting for a 5DS II (just in case i will be disappointed).

well disappointed sounds harsh.
but it really needs a lot to make a 5D MK4 upgrade worth it.
i am not a pro and 3500$ are a lot of money. 

i want something for that.. something that makes shooting really better.
i mean, when i spend the money on a drone i know i will have new opportunities.


----------



## AdamBotond (Jun 11, 2016)

Gorm said:


> the 5D MK3 is such a great camera. i don´t see me updating for just 4K and some improvements i barely notice in every day situations.
> 
> to make me spend 3500 euro on the 5D MK4 canon has to really excite me this time. from the rumors.. i don´t see that happening. but i still hope.
> 
> ...


Well said. For 3500 €, $ or whatever the new 5D IV should make a difference (compared to 5D III). Some nice touches and softwere updates will not do it this time, that's for sure. We are about to find out soon. CR3 rumors on new 24-105 F4L IS may indicate that 5D IV isn't far away, either.


----------



## IcyBergs (Jun 13, 2016)

AdamBotond said:


> Gorm said:
> 
> 
> > the 5D MK3 is such a great camera. i don´t see me updating for just 4K and some improvements i barely notice in every day situations.
> ...



I don't think €3500 is an outrageous release price for the 5d3 successor. The 5d3 launch price was €3569. I personally am hoping that Canon changes the game again with the camera. It wasn't too long ago that the 5d series was your entry level full frame camera and was crippled with a bare bones AF system, but those cameras, specifically the 5d2 was still a game changer. Video, that resolution, and low light performance in what was a very affordable package (relatively speaking) at the time. 

Canon out did themselves with the 5d3 in my opinion, you got the huge AF upgrade and didn't have to sacrifice anything to get it besides a moderate price premium over the previous model. So with a camera that has very few flaws even by 2016 standards Canon has given themselves a tough job in trying to deliver a mark iv worthy of upgrade from the 5d3, so I agree on that point...but not because of a €3500 price tag.


----------



## Diko (Jun 13, 2016)

wunderpink said:


> Tony Northrup's predictions in that video on the 5D mark IV were not the only ones that were more than questionable. Actually, I think that he stated many quite unlogical predictions in this video by intention. That's because he understands how social media work. This way he generates tons of comments and references to the video. This is what the Google and Facebook feed engines like and promote.


+1



ahsanford said:


> ...Controlled leaks with Canon are a slippery slope as they have evaluators under NDA all over the globe. Making exceptions for one dude might imply to others that the cat is out of the bag and they can similarly make mischief like this....



All not quoted here possibilities are not to be ignored, but I say NDA forbids them to let the cat out of the bag, while his contractual terms most probably have different special well planned agreements. ;-)


----------

